# Woods TSG 50 PTO stump grinder



## tp4out (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,
Is anyone familiar with this Woods grinder and knows if Wood's uses proprietary teeth on their Sandvik wheel that you have to purchase from them or can you use Sandvik teeth from another supplier?
Thanks,
tp


----------



## daBear49 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wish someone would answer this as I just bought a used TSG50 and would like to know.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry you're not getting any feed back on this. I just googled it to see what they looked like. Looks like a nice little machine. The stats say it will do more than my Vemeer 630A tow behind. I'm watching with interest. We've had other Woods equipment in the past and it was always quality stuff. Maybe if you drop down in the menu to the equipment forum you'll get a response quicker, Joe.


----------



## daBear49 (Mar 26, 2011)

I posted an answer with the company where you can get these teeth for half price and a mod zapped the post. If you want the informaiton send me an email.


----------

